# Ts24120



## illcrx (May 15, 2011)

I have an opportunity to get the TS24120 Ridgid Table saw for 150, it appears to be in good condition but I just made a deal for the Craftsman 152.221040 saw for 350. 

Im guessing the Ridgid isnt that much worse of a saw? Opinions would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Ridgid is the older contractor style with an outboard motor and table mounted trunnions. The 22104 has big yoke style cabinet mounted trunnions and a hybrid design with the motor tucked inside, plus it weighs about 150# more than the TS2412 (all pluses IMO). Both have steel wings and aluminum fences that are functional. $350 a little steep for a used 22104, and $150 for a TS2412 in nice shape is a good deal, but I think the 22104 is the more substantial saw overall IMHO.


----------



## illcrx (May 15, 2011)

You think the Ridgid or the Craftsman is the better saw?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

illcrx said:


> You think the Ridgid or the Craftsman is the better saw?


 
Sorry that wasn't clear...It's always a matter of opinion but I like the advantages of this particular Craftsman saw.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

In my world a deal is a deal. Once made you stick to your word.

George


----------



## The_Parts_Guy (May 19, 2011)

I think you should definitely go with the Ridgid and here's my thinking as to why. When it comes to mobility A 10" contractors saw is by far superior to the craftsman. It's the kind of tool you can throw into the back of your truck (or car if need be) and haul it to a job site that you can't bring into your shop. In addition Craftsman tools are notoriously very expensive and very difficult to locate replacement parts for unless you go directly to sears. If they do still make whatever part you're looking for you'll end up paying a small fortune for it. Where as the Ridgid parts can be found everywhere and are easily referenced by the model number of the tool. I did a quick search on ereplacementparts.com and found almost all the parts and the schematic breakdown are still available for it. Overall the Ridgid is less expensive and I think a more diverse and all around better tool.

:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The_Parts_Guy said:


> I think you should definitely go with the Ridgid and here's my thinking as to why. When it comes to mobility A 10" contractors saw is by far superior to the craftsman. It's the kind of tool you can throw into the back of your truck (or car if need be) and haul it to a job site that you can't bring into your shop. In addition Craftsman tools are notoriously very expensive and very difficult to locate replacement parts for unless you go directly to sears. If they do still make whatever part you're looking for you'll end up paying a small fortune for it. Where as the Ridgid parts can be found everywhere and are easily referenced by the model number of the tool. I did a quick search on ereplacementparts.com and found almost all the parts and the schematic breakdown are still available for it. Overall the Ridgid is less expensive and I think a more diverse and all around better tool.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Are you confusing the Ridgid stationary contractor saw with a portable jobsite saw? the Ridgid TS2412 weighs about 250# and isn't a good candidate to toss into a truck and haul from site to site....neither is the Craftsman in question, but are you familiar with this particular Steel City/Orion made Craftsman hybrid saw?


----------



## The_Parts_Guy (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the correction! But I am indeed familiar with the Craftsman 22104 and due to the steel cabinetry on the motor housing and the cast iron table with the stamped steel extension wings it does outweigh the Ridgid significantly. It does sit a little lower then the TS24120 so that is an advantage. The TS24120 on the other hand is an older saw that originally wasn't made by Ridgid. From my understanding the design was originally intended to make it portable by mounting the motor externally and having no cabinetry on the base. Either way portability or no the Ridgid seems to be a better deal in my opinion just due to the equal comparability of the work that can be done with both tools as well as the availability of replacement parts for the Ridgid through big box or local distributors. Ulitmately the decision is yours and it would be wise to select the one that fits your workload and budget. Both are good saws.

I hope this was useful!

:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Emerson made this saw as a Craftsman contractor saw up until ~ 1997, when Emerson and Sears parted ways, at which time TTI/Ryobi started manufacturing the saw for Sears. That's when Emerson and Ridgid hooked up and introduced the saw as the Ridgid TS2412. It later became the TS2424 and then the TS3612, then ~ 2004 Emerson contracted TTI/Ryobi to manufacture it as the TS3650, at which time Sears contracted with Steel City/Orion to produce the 22104, 22114, and 22124 hybrid saws.

So illcrx - Have you grabbed a saw yet?


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 17, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Emerson made this saw as a Craftsman contractor saw up until ~ 1997, when Emerson and Sears parted ways, at which time TTI/Ryobi started manufacturing the saw for Sears. That's when Emerson and Ridgid hooked up and introduced the saw as the Ridgid TS2412. It later became the TS2424 and then the TS3612, then ~ 2004 Emerson contracted TTI/Ryobi to manufacture it as the TS3650, at which time Sears contracted with Steel City/Orion to produce the 22104, 22114, and 22124 hybrid saws.
> 
> So illcrx - Have you grabbed a saw yet?


i'd like to have that Craftsman hybrid table saw. 

Sent from my G80 using Tapatalk


----------

